# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Building in medium bushfire hazard zone

## Poirot

We are building in a medium bushfire-prone area and I am looking at the code which specifies for decks the following:  *VERANDAHS AND DECKS* 
"DECK BOARDS TO HAVE A MINIMUM CLEARANCE OF 5MM
BETWEEN EACH BOARD AND THE DECK SUPPORT STRUCTURE
CANNOT BE ENCLOSED. POSTS, COLUMNS, STUMPS, PIERS AND
POLES ARE REQUIRED TO BE FIRE RETARDANT TIMBER OR
NATURALLY RESISTANT FOR THE FIRST 400MM ABOVE THE GROUND,
OR MOUNTED ON GALVANISED METAL STIRRUPS WITH A CLEARANCE
OF NOT LESS THAN 75MM. *TIMBER ELEMENTS ARE NOT TO BE
CONNECTED DIRECTLY TO THE REMAINDER OF THE HOUSE*" 
I was just wondering what they mean with that (the highlighted bit)? How can you have a verandah that is not connected to a house? That is a carport, no?  
See here for more: http://www.atif.asn.au/index.php?opt...id=2&Itemid=27

----------


## shauck

I reckon they might mean not a timber ledger bolted to the house. A row of stumps parallel to the house instead. Effectively, a free standing deck.

----------


## Poirot

I spoke to the town planner and certifier this morning, and that code is no longer relevant. Since the Victoria bushfires, the code has been updated, and I am not sure what the new code says. I'll find out soon from the certifier.

----------

